# Need help with pullups



## Arkymedic (Jan 22, 2009)

I have always had a big problem with doing pull ups and do not know how to fix it. When I was younger and in ROTC and CAP I could do push-ups all day long, but could not do a single pullup. Now that I am getting older, it's even harder and I was wondering if anybody had any knowledge that might help me to do pull ups.


----------



## spisco85 (Jan 22, 2009)

Pull-ups are extremely hard. They use muscles that most people don't exercise on a regular basis at all. To get better the only to to really do is try to do them.

Things to try:
Jumping pull-ups
Kipping pull-ups
Gravitron pull-ups
Have someone hold you legs and push off them

Use different grips also. Try doing a mixed grip at first because that activates the most muscles. Then try a chin up with palms facing toward you. Lastly try the pull-up.


----------



## marineman (Jan 22, 2009)

Start out with other exercises to strengthen your back, especially your lats. Another option is doing reverse grip on the bar so your palms are facing you, this method allows your biceps to do a little more work so they're easier to do if you have strong arms but your back will still get stronger in the process. Pullups are much like pushups in that there is any number of different grips available, each grip will place the stress in a slightly different area and some may work better for you than others.


----------



## boingo (Jan 23, 2009)

You can use resistance bands, or be a cheap :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and use loops of surgical tubing knotted into loops.  Loop them over the bar, as many as you need one either side.  Step into the loops, this will assist you in pulling your reduced weight to the bar.  Use as many loops as you need until you progress, and then decrease the loops until you no longer need them.  Kipping works too, but if you can't do a single pull up, the resistance band/tubing will do you better.


----------



## Arkymedic (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the information guys I appreciate it alot.


----------



## gicts (Jan 23, 2009)

I suggest spotting yourself with a chair and your knees or feet until you gain strength to going solo. Similar to lady pushups.


----------



## XxBigBrotherxX (Jan 23, 2009)

honestly man...u just have to keep doing them...even if u can only do 50% of one...ur still strenging the necessary muscles to perform a pull up..Just keep trying.


----------



## HatchetHarry (Apr 7, 2009)

The only thing thats going to help you with pull ups are pull ups.  If you dont already have one get a doorway pull up bar and start the Greasing The Groove program(google it) you basically do sets of pull ups without going to failure throughout the week and you should start bein able to bang out tons of them.  

If you cant do a single pull up you can try some negatives.  Stand on a box or something and put your head over the pull up bar then lower yourself very slowly.  If you are overweight try dropping a few lbs and see how much easier pull ups are.  A year ago I could do maybe 2 pull ups on a good day and today I can bang out 20 dead hang full ROM wide grip pull ups and 5 or 6 single arm ones in multiple sets so its definitely possible.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Apr 7, 2009)

There is another way to work your way up to doing pull ups.  Start by working out on the Lat bar machine and work your way up.  That works the same muscles.


----------



## 281mustang (Apr 12, 2009)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> There is another way to work your way up to doing pull ups.  Start by working out on the Lat bar machine and work your way up.  That works the same muscles.


  It's the same excersise, except you're using cable machine weight instead of your body weight.


----------



## fit4duty (Apr 12, 2009)

Arkymedic said:


> I have always had a big problem with doing pull ups and do not know how to fix it. When I was younger and in ROTC and CAP I could do push-ups all day long, but could not do a single pullup. Now that I am getting older, it's even harder and I was wondering if anybody had any knowledge that might help me to do pull ups.



Why don't you use a bench and pop yourself up THEN SLOWLY DESCEND.
Like over 10s to get down to the bottom then repeat. As your eccentric (lowering in a controlled manner) strength increases your ability to perform the concentric portion (pulling up) increases as well.


----------



## A140160 (May 11, 2009)

negative pull-ups are a great way.  Also don't go to exhaustion.  I prefer to pick a number I can hit repeatedly (15) and do three sets of them.  Only "max" once and a while


----------



## Vizior (May 13, 2009)

A favorite of mine is to take your max number of pullups and divide the number in half.  Do that number of pull ups 3 times a day when you get a chance.  Right before meals is a great time.  Every week try and increase that number by one.  It takes time, but if you can keep up the schedule, it's a great way to increase.


----------

